
Draft: Making Container Development on Kubernetes Easy - bdburns
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/05/draft-kubernetes-container-development.html
======
iameli
I'm medium-convinced that Kubernetes will take over the world as soon as
someone makes it trivially easy to do k8s dev on a MacBook. Looks like this
could get there.

------
buahahaha
Impressive. We've been steadfastly trying to move away from dev-environments-
in-the-cloud (cost minifying) but here's a clean, abstracted way to pull it
off without the same VM overhead.

Curious how you would handle a) making sure those dev pods die off, and b)
collisions between multiple devs working on the same project.

~~~
bdburns
Disclosure: lead eng for azure containers and kubernetes founder here...

a) For the longest time, I've wanted a "TTL" extension for Kubernetes objects,
maybe this is a good excuse to build it. But concretely, since you are paying
for the VMs in the cluster (IaaS) the Pods you deploy are "free" (until you
run out of cluster capacity, of course)

b) The right way to do this is Kubernetes namespaces. You can specify a
different Namespace in each user's draft config file that will place each
developer's containers in a different namespace.

Now that I write that, though, that seems like too much work. We should
probably automagically build a unique namespace for you...

------
irema
Anything about .net core support?

